# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Các bác cho em hỏi tí về công suất motor step 2pha

## Letungquang

Em làm máy mà giờ mới để ý là mấy dòng Stepmotor 2 pha chỉ ghi Ampe hoặc V mà ko thấy bao nhiêu W . chỉ dựa vào moment mà tính lực kéo thôi . vậy xin cho em hỏi Stepmotor 2 pha 5A khoảng bao nhiêu W vậy ạ?  ( như loại Stepmotor size 86 chẳng hạn) và cho em hỏi thêm loại Stepmotor size 86,  6.5N.m so sánh với loại AC servo 200w của Panasonic thì con nào khỏe hơn các bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu nói về moment thì AC servo 200W chỉ có 0.68N.m thôi chắc hơn 10% của con step kia à , nếu máy hoạt động trong tầm 500rpm trở lại thì em thích step hơn vì đơn giản rẻ tiền , trong ngưỡng này không lo mất bước.

----------


## Letungquang

> nếu nói về moment thì AC servo 200W chỉ có 0.68N.m thôi chắc hơn 10% của con step kia à , nếu máy hoạt động trong tầm 500rpm trở lại thì em thích step hơn vì đơn giản rẻ tiền , trong ngưỡng này không lo mất bước.


ồ. Thế thì bé nhỉ . em khoái servo, nhưng moment thấp quá thì thua luôn.ma mua Stepmotor mới thì giá cũng tầm tầm 4tr 1 bộ

----------


## Nam CNC

---em đề xuất anpha step 66 nếu máy mini , em nó thua tốc độ AC servo một xíu trong hoạt động nhưng moment tầm 1N.m ở ngưỡng 1000rpm giá tầm 2.5tr 1 bộ ( thình thoảng nhiều bác có bán lại rẻ hơn )

--- nếu moment lớn thì cứ anpha step 911 , 4N.m , giá tầm 4.5tr

--- hơn nữa thì step lai của Leadshine dòng 220VAC cho nó máu 8N.m chắc 7 tr hơn.


AC servo thì
100W thì tấm 2-2.5tr moment 0.34N.m
200W thì 3-4tr moment 0.68N.m
400W 4-5-6 tr  moment 1.2N.m
750W chắc 7tr moment 2.4N.m
1Kw chắc 9-10tr  ..... hết biết vì chưa xem cái nhãn .

moment trên đây ứng với tốc độ 3000rpm max.

mấy thông số này em nhớ mang máng thôi không chính xác lắm , nhưng mấy em AC servo đều có thể hoạt động ở ngưỡng 3000rpm

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, h-d

----------


## Letungquang

> ---em đề xuất anpha step 66 nếu máy mini , em nó thua tốc độ AC servo một xíu trong hoạt động nhưng moment tầm 1N.m ở ngưỡng 1000rpm giá tầm 2.5tr 1 bộ ( thình thoảng nhiều bác có bán lại rẻ hơn )
> 
> --- nếu moment lớn thì cứ anpha step 911 , 4N.m , giá tầm 4.5tr
> 
> --- hơn nữa thì step lai của Leadshine dòng 220VAC cho nó máu 8N.m chắc 7 tr hơn.
> 
> 
> AC servo thì
> 100W thì tấm 2-2.5tr moment 0.34N.m
> ...


 vâng. Em định góp nhóp, nhịn ăn mua ac servo của Leadshin giá 5tr cho nó chắc, hybrid servo em ko khoái lắm. Tốn kém quá, tốn kém quá.

----------


## Letungquang

http://cncbaolong.com/profiles/cncba...uyytyrtyer.jpg em máu thằng này, tiết lộ tí là em mua nó vs giá 5tr5/bộ mới keng. Còn Bảo long quất tới 8,8tr /bộ

----------


## Nam CNC

em không biết AC servo này khác với mấy em japan không chứ mua là 1 việc , còn chỉnh cho nó chạy ngon và chính xác lại là 1 việc rất khác , cái này em lượn đây , để dành cho các đại cao thủ AC servo vậy.

----------


## h-d

alpha step bãi chắc là số 1 trong mọi phân khúc giá và công năng sử dụng. đọc nhiều thấy vậy chứ mua 4 bộ về mà em chưa lắp. nhưng chắc chắn là rất ngon. khỏi lo mất bưóc. tốc độ đẩy lên 1500 vòng lúc này vẫn có công lực = em servo 200w. đó là trên lỹ thuyết, mỗi máy mỗi khác chắc lúc chạy thực tế mới biết được giá trị nào ngon. Như bác Nam nói 1000 vòng. Em nghĩ tốc độ này quá an toàn. bước 10mm chạy cũng tít mù rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ theo biểu đồ nó ở 1000rpm nó đạt 1N.m ( max nó đạt 1.2N.m ) , chứ lên 1500 nó vẫn lên và 2000rpm nó vẫn chạy tuốt , máy mini của em nó vẫn kéo chạy ok, nhưng tốc độ quá nhanh các phần còn lại của máy như cơ khí , spindle, dao cắt không đáp ứng được nên tốc độ cao chỉ thể hiện cho vui , chứ jog em chỉ để 1000rpm , còn cắt thực tế nó nằm 10-600rpm thôi.


theo đánh giá riêng em , em hiện tại bây giờ chỉ dừng lại ở anpha step là quá phù hợp , còn AC servo có nghĩ tới , nhưng chẳng biết chỉnh gì, không có thiết bị đo và kiểm tra nên chẳng thèm nghĩ nữa , với lại cho dù có dùng AC servo đi nữa tốc độ cắt cũng chẳng nhanh hơn , có lẻ nó có ưu thế tốc độ cao và gia tốc lớn cho gia công điêu khắc gỗ ,còn cái ngưỡng tốc độ chậm cực êm em chưa được thấy , em rất quan tâm cái ngưỡng này vì việc gia công bên em nó đòi hỏi , chạy dao bé quá , rung rung gãy mũi mất tiêu.

----------

h-d, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Dùng step alpha thì đỡ lăn tăn về dzụ truyền động. Ai dùng servo thì phải có hầu bao rủng rỉnh và thần kinh thép. Nếu dùng servo to thì tốn tiền, dùng con nhỏ thì phải thiết kế truyền động giảm tốc. Rồi còn bla..bla thứ nữa. Ai nói servo chạy chậm thì êm là chưa trải qua hết khổ ải servo. Turning chưa đủ tốt thì nó vẫn rên như thường.

----------

Gamo, h-d, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản ở mức bình dân, chưa so được độ chính xác ở mức độ của trải nghiệm của riêng mình (chạy mẫu kiểm tra, chạy JOG đo hành trình) thì cũng không quá lăn tăn giữa Servo - Step - HBS.

* Step & HBS cơ bản vẫn là step nên đặc tuyến moment & speed gần giống nhau. HBS nổi trội hơn tẹo ở kỹ thuật điều khiển, có encoder giám sát nên chạy êm hơn, khỏe hơn, không mất bước (nếu mất thì alarm), ít nóng hơn.

* Servo lại là một khái niệm khác, cơ bản motor là loại motor đồng bộ (gần như motor 3 phase thông dụng), kỹ thuật điều khiển hoàn toàn khác với step (step đời mới thì không chắc lắm). Do đó ưu và nhược cũng khác với step..
--- nếu tuning đúng thì: khỏe trên toàn dãi tốc độ, êm - mượt, tốc độ đáp ứng nhanh.
--- nếu tuning chưa đúng thì: chạy sai là cái chắc (dù dừng và start đúng), run mạnh có thể cộng hướng đến mức co giật.
--- ngoài ra một nhược điểm cố hữu mà theo em thì mãi những dòng mới sau này mới phần nào khắc phục triệt để là: delay (start chậm hơn lệnh 1 tí), vọt lố (vượt qua lệnh 1 tí), không dừng hẵn được như step (do đó khi dừng, servo vẫn nóng và có thể nóng hơn cả lúc chạy), với mấy dòng mới điều khiển vector gì đó thì chưa rỏ đã khắc phục những vấn đề trên đến mức nào.

Còn về servo giá rẻ của china.. ngoài dòng Panasonic chuyên cho nội địa china (giá rẻ hơn Pana nhiều).. mình chưa dùng (dù mấy anh chị na mà mình biết thì khen hết lời). Dòng khác như KENCO mình đã dùng qua thì thấy quá trình chỉnh Param & tuning khá phức tạp. Không giống như Mitsu, Yas mà mình đã mò qua.

----------

h-d

----------


## nhatson

servo motor nó có nhiều loại, đa phần đồ used là loại đa dụng dùng cho hệ thống tự động hóa, servo có dòng chuyên dùng cho CNC em nghĩ nó sẽ hiệu quả hơn, có điều đồ used chắc ko nhiều

động cơ trợ động có 20% cho CNC, còn lại là cho automation

----------

h-d

----------


## cuongmay

> ---em đề xuất anpha step 66 nếu máy mini , em nó thua tốc độ AC servo một xíu trong hoạt động nhưng moment tầm 1N.m ở ngưỡng 1000rpm giá tầm 2.5tr 1 bộ ( thình thoảng nhiều bác có bán lại rẻ hơn )
> 
> --- nếu moment lớn thì cứ anpha step 911 , 4N.m , giá tầm 4.5tr
> 
> --- hơn nữa thì step lai của Leadshine dòng 220VAC cho nó máu 8N.m chắc 7 tr hơn.
> 
> 
> AC servo thì
> 100W thì tấm 2-2.5tr moment 0.34N.m
> ...


bác tính vậy là sai rồi vì step buộc phải chạy dưới tải  trong khi servo luôn có khả năng chạy quá tải từ 2-6 lần nên khi đề pa hoặc gặp trở lực tức thời (phay cnc lại chủ yếu là lực dạng này) thì bác cứ x momen lên tương ứng vậy nên hiệu quả chạy thực tế của servo vượt xa step . tuy nhiên nếu sẻvo tuning không đúng thì khi chạy biên dạng sản phẩm bị sai .

----------


## Gamo

> bác tính vậy là sai rồi vì step buộc phải chạy dưới tải  trong khi servo luôn có khả năng chạy quá tải từ 2-6 lần nên khi đề pa hoặc gặp trở lực tức thời (phay cnc lại chủ yếu là lực dạng này) thì bác cứ x momen lên tương ứng vậy nên hiệu quả chạy thực tế của servo vượt xa step . tuy nhiên nếu sẻvo tuning không đúng thì khi chạy biên dạng sản phẩm bị sai .


Hmm, đấy là bác nói step thường. Alphastep/step lai bác Nam nói em nghĩ cũng có khả năng tương tự Servo thôi. Về cơ bản bọn nó cũng là 1 dạng servo nhiều pole & bọn nó cũng có hồi tiếp như servo nên cần thì có thể tăng giảm torque y như servo.

Theo quan điểm của mình thì cùng size, cùng áp đầu vào, do nhiều pole hơn nên step có lợi thế về torque ở tốc độ thấp hơn servo & ngược lại, step khó mà đua tốc độ với servo.

----------


## nhatson

> bác tính vậy là sai rồi vì step buộc phải chạy dưới tải  trong khi servo luôn có khả năng chạy quá tải từ 2-6 lần nên khi đề pa hoặc gặp trở lực tức thời (phay cnc lại chủ yếu là lực dạng này) thì bác cứ x momen lên tương ứng vậy nên hiệu quả chạy thực tế của servo vượt xa step . tuy nhiên nếu sẻvo tuning không đúng thì khi chạy biên dạng sản phẩm bị sai .


servo bthuong chạy quá tải vài lần trong vài  giây, mà gia công CNC quá tải lại hơn vài giây , loại chạy quá tải suốt thì.... ko phải loại có thể kiếm dễ dàng 
vấn đề nữa, khi cụ turning , cần setting gain cao để chạy ko sai biên dạng, mà cụ cho nó chạy quá tải đảm bảo 1 chuyện là sẽ dễ gây ra overshot và arlam, còn cho gain thấp... hệ lụy thế nào cụ cũng biết rồi

nếu là em, em vẫn sẽ lựa chọn lực cắt = 1/2 normal torque của servo, chứ ko chọn 1/2 peak torque như cụ đâu ah, trừ mấy dạng máy laser. máy khoan, máy đính linh kiện

với máy nhỏ, đây là phân tích tại sao lựa chọn step cho máy nhỏ
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/300/T...0214A-pdf.html

step chạy chế độ servo, vo địch về quá tải đây ah

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Letungquang

Ồ, nhiều quan điểm quá xá. Em thì luôn hướng tới servo, nhưng ko phải dễ ăn được mấy thằng này, Stepmotor và servo motor đều có những ưu điểm và nhược điểm riêng,em nghĩ dùng loại nào cũng tuỳ trình mỗi người và mỗi loại máy cho phù hợp. Nhưng cái chính vẫn là xiền 😀

----------


## cuongmay

> servo bthuong chạy quá tải vài lần trong vài  giây, mà gia công CNC quá tải lại hơn vài giây , loại chạy quá tải suốt thì.... ko phải loại có thể kiếm dễ dàng 
> vấn đề nữa, khi cụ turning , cần setting gain cao để chạy ko sai biên dạng, mà cụ cho nó chạy quá tải đảm bảo 1 chuyện là sẽ dễ gây ra overshot và arlam, còn cho gain thấp... hệ lụy thế nào cụ cũng biết rồi
> 
> nếu là em, em vẫn sẽ lựa chọn lực cắt = 1/2 normal torque của servo, chứ ko chọn 1/2 peak torque như cụ đâu ah, trừ mấy dạng máy laser. máy khoan, máy đính linh kiện
> 
> với máy nhỏ, đây là phân tích tại sao lựa chọn step cho máy nhỏ
> http://www.tormach.com/uploads/300/T...0214A-pdf.html
> 
> step chạy chế độ servo, vo địch về quá tải đây ah


khi phay chỉ giai đoạn đầu quá trình tăng tốc motor mới bị quá tải, giai đoạn này rất ngắn còn lại luôn chạy dưới tải xa(xa bao nhiêu phụ thuộc công suất motor ,ma sát cơ khí và chế độ cắt) nên không gây nóng ,không gây báo lỗi được trừ khi motor quá yếu.
thực chất servo chạy luôn luôn có sai số đặc biệt khi tăng giảm tốc gây quá tải như bác nói tuy nhiên độ phân giải của encoder rất cao nên việc sai số vài chục thậm chí vài trăm xung cũng chẳng có thể hiện gì trên hệ thống cơ khí cả . chọn servo mà lấy momen 1/2 danh định như bác nói thì mấy máy phay sắt nặng vài tấn chạy trượt hộp nó phải chạy servo hàng chục kw .

----------


## cuongmay

> Hmm, đấy là bác nói step thường. Alphastep/step lai bác Nam nói em nghĩ cũng có khả năng tương tự Servo thôi. Về cơ bản bọn nó cũng là 1 dạng servo nhiều pole & bọn nó cũng có hồi tiếp như servo nên cần thì có thể tăng giảm torque y như servo.
> 
> Theo quan điểm của mình thì cùng size, cùng áp đầu vào, do nhiều pole hơn nên step có lợi thế về torque ở tốc độ thấp hơn servo & ngược lại, step khó mà đua tốc độ với servo.


mình chưa nắm rõ cơ chế của alpha , nếu nó chỉ bù xung khi có sai số thì nó vẫn chỉ như step thôi quá tải sẽ báo lỗi ,đổi chiều mất bước sẽ bù xung . còn nếu nó chuyển cực dựa vào vị trí sensor thì nó chính là servo dưới tên gọi step.

----------


## nhatson

> thực chất servo chạy luôn luôn có sai số đặc biệt khi tăng giảm tốc gây quá tải như bác nói tuy nhiên độ phân giải của encoder rất cao nên việc sai số vài chục thậm chí vài trăm xung cũng chẳng có thể hiện gì trên hệ thống cơ khí cả . chọn servo mà lấy momen 1/2 danh định như bác nói thì mấy máy phay sắt nặng vài tấn chạy trượt hộp nó phải chạy servo vài chục kw .



cụ ví dụ hộ em 1 cái cnc load vài tấn chạy được 5000mm/phút hay 10000mm/phút khi gia công 
để  em  tra xem có thông tin về motor trục của cái máy đó ko với nhé

b.r

----------


## cuongmay

Mình chỉ có 1 con máy 5t motor không có thông số tra không ra.để lát mò ra thanh hùng xem thử mấy con fanuc

----------


## Gamo

> mình chưa nắm rõ cơ chế của alpha , nếu nó chỉ bù xung khi có sai số thì nó vẫn chỉ như step thôi quá tải sẽ báo lỗi ,đổi chiều mất bước sẽ bù xung . còn nếu nó chuyển cực dựa vào vị trí sensor thì nó chính là servo dưới tên gọi step.


Hehe, lái step có hồi tiếp mà chỉ dùng feedback để bù xung thì chạy ko ngon bác ơi.

Bác gọi alphastep/step lai là servo cũng được nhưng mình nghĩ nó thuộc về nhóm step có hồi tiếp thì chính xác hơn, còn ko thì gọi chung là brushless motor cũng được  :Smile: )

Mình cũng thích servo nhưng là thấy alphastep dễ dùng cho dân ngoại đạo hơn.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## nhatson

> mình chưa nắm rõ cơ chế của alpha , nếu nó chỉ bù xung khi có sai số thì nó vẫn chỉ như step thôi quá tải sẽ báo lỗi ,đổi chiều mất bước sẽ bù xung . còn nếu nó chuyển cực dựa vào vị trí sensor thì nó chính là servo dưới tên gọi step.


alphastep , current control bằng analog, sửa vị trí khi sai lệch 1 pole, dùng MCU 32bit để tạo ra motion profile  sửa vị trí

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0130043822.pdf



HBS của leadshine, dùng digital current control, có khả năng là điều khiển theo pp FOC, hoạt động như AC servo nhưng loại bỏ torque control

b.r

----------

cuongmay, duonghoang, Tuanlm

----------


## jimmyli

có ai thử phối hợp step thường và alpha trong cùng một hệ thống chưa???

----------


## nhatson

em xem thử servo motor dòng alpha I của fanuc, với loại 200V , cs lên tới 60kw cont, với loại 400v công suất lên đến 220kw cont


https://www.mroelectric.com/pdfs/fan...ll-65282en.pdf

giới thiệu về dòng alpha I
http://www.cnc1.com/images/customer-...e_motor_ai.pdf

----------


## nhatson

> có ai thử phối hợp step thường và alpha trong cùng một hệ thống chưa???


có em. lí do ... ko có đủ alphastep  :Smile:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 vấn đề nửa với servo, 

những loại moment lớn, nó có torque/speed cont  giảm theo tốc độ như step
peak torque cũng chỉ bằng phẳng ở 2/3 tốc độ dưới, phần còn lại cũng giảm


hình em lấy từ đây
http://platforma.astor.com.pl/files/getfile/id/10599

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hanasimitai

> Em làm máy mà giờ mới để ý là mấy dòng Stepmotor 2 pha chỉ ghi Ampe hoặc V mà ko thấy bao nhiêu W . chỉ dựa vào moment mà tính lực kéo thôi . vậy xin cho em hỏi Stepmotor 2 pha 5A khoảng bao nhiêu W vậy ạ?  ( như loại Stepmotor size 86 chẳng hạn) và cho em hỏi thêm loại Stepmotor size 86,  6.5N.m so sánh với loại AC servo 200w của Panasonic thì con nào khỏe hơn các bác?


Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
P=M*N
P: công suất (W)
M: mô men (N.m)
N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.

nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
Như vậy em trả lời câu hỏi trên của bác là con ac servo nó khoẻ hơn. Các bác cứ chuẩn bị gạch là được rồi!!!

----------


## Gamo

> Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> P=M*N
> P: công suất (W)
> M: mô men (N.m)
> N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)


Tò mò thôi, công thức này ở đâu vậy bạn hentai?  :Smile: )

----------


## hanasimitai

[QUOTE=Gamo;55660]Tò mò thôi, công thức này ở đâu vậy bạn hentai?  :Smile: )
Cái công thức đó là của cơ khí mà

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

Thế con step size 42 0,5n/m chạy 1000rpm là 500w hả bác

----------


## hanasimitai

> Thế con step size 42 0,5n/m chạy 1000rpm là 500w hả bác


Tốc độ càng cao mô mem càng giảm. mô mem 0.5 của bác chỉ trong giải tốc độ dưới 250rpm thôi.  trên 250rpm nó bị giảm còn nó giảm như thế nào thì bác xem datasheet của motor.

----------


## h-d

có nghĩa P=M*N  tương ứng với tốc độ và mô mem theo đồ thì của động cơ trong datasheet.

----------


## Gamo

> Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> P=M*N
> P: công suất (W)
> M: mô men (N.m)
> N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
> Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.
> 
> nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
> Như vậy em trả lời câu hỏi trên của bác là con ac servo nó khoẻ hơn. Các bác cứ chuẩn bị gạch là được rồi!!!


Oh, hehe, quên mất, mình thì hay dùng: P = T * w (T: N.m, w: vận tốc theo rad)

Mình mới xem thử datasheet của con ASM69, size 69: https://www.valinonline.com/images/s...-AS-Series.pdf
Với tốc độ là 1500rpm, torque là 2N.m
Vậy P = 2 * 2 * Pi * 1500/60 = 314W

Size 86 alphastep mình nhớ khoảng 400W

----------


## Letungquang

> Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> P=M*N
> P: công suất (W)
> M: mô men (N.m)
> N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
> Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.
> 
> nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
> Như vậy em trả lời câu hỏi trên của bác là con ac servo nó khoẻ hơn. Các bác cứ chuẩn bị gạch là được rồi!!!


em thấy bác nói cũng có lý,nhưng chưa dám khẳng định. Đúng là công suất càng cao thì moment lớn. Vậy ko lẽ Stepmotor 2 pha size 86 lại bằng con servo 200w ư? Mà trong khi đó servo 200w có 1.2N.m ngang với Stepmotor 6.5N.m thì em thấy cũng hơi bất hợp lý chỗ này

----------


## Gamo

> em thấy bác nói cũng có lý,nhưng chưa dám khẳng định. Đúng là công suất càng cao thì moment lớn. Vậy ko lẽ Stepmotor 2 pha size 86 lại bằng con servo 200w ư? Mà trong khi đó servo 200w có 1.2N.m ngang với Stepmotor 6.5N.m thì em thấy cũng hơi bất hợp lý chỗ này


Mình nghĩ bác ấy ko sai, nhưng bác ấy đang tính step chạy tốc độ rùa bò 250rpm. Các step đời cũ, lái theo kiểu TB6560 thì trên 250rpm mất torque là chuyện đương nhiên.

Tuy nhiên, bọn alphastep chẳng hạn thì bọn nó vẫn có thể giữ được 3/4 torque rating với tốc độ 1500rpm => con step size 69 tương đương servo 300W+

Ở góc độ nào đó, step & servo đều là brushless motor, nếu kỹ thuật chế tạo gần giống nhau, lái tốt thì tương đương nhau cả, bù tốc độ lấy torque & ngược lại thôi.

Với lại trên thực tế, khi phay em thấy ít có bác nào dám chơi trên 1000rpm lắm, trừ khi đang di chuyển trục thôi

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

Bác Gamo chắc định múc em ASM69 hay sao mà xem datasheet của em nó, size 60. 2n.m .Em cũng vừa xem xong, đang hóng hình ảnh

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em thích 69 lắm bác ợ

----------


## h-d

vậy bác Dũng cố dùng nhiều và kiếm cây "spindle" nhá hề hề

----------


## nhatson

em thấy tranh cải này sẽ ko đi tới đâu
step có hiệu quả của step
servo có hiệu quả của servo
NẾU NHƯ , TKE MÁY TỪ ĐẦU, sẽ có mục tiêu, và  khi đó ta dựa vao thông số mỗi loại để chọn tbi5 hợp lí, xét trường hợp là đồ mới hết , máy nhỏ step cạnh tranh hơn về giá thành

lí do cuộc chiến step/ servo PMSM ko đi tới đâu vì cả hai là burshless có rotor là nam châm vỉnh cửu, nếu muốn con step có đặc tuyến bằng phẳng như ac servo... được ko phải ko, khi đó nó sẽ giống con AC servo motor, và ngược lại làm con motor ac servo có moment lớn vs công suất CONT, khi đó nó sẽ chạy được như một con xì tép

về hiệu quả của step, mọi người có công nhận về sự phổ biến của CNC cá nhân hay ko? sự phổ biến của máy in 3d cá nhân, sự phổ biến này là nhờ góp phần của AC servo chăng?
step có cái hiệu quả của nó, hơn nhau chỗ làm sao khai thác được tối đa hiệu quả


về servo, cần tính toán hợp lí cs với cái máy, servo motor nó cũng có nhiều loại, cho nhiều ứng dụng, dùng bừa thì cũng ko hết được hiệu quả, mà hiệu quả còn phụ thuộc 70 80% vào cơ khí chứ ko phải mềnh con servo là nên chuyện

rảnh rổi sinh nông nổi, lấy con servo chạy bằng step drive 3 phase




1 bài test lợi thế  step> servo, trường hợp dùng rack pinion, em nhờ chuyên gia servo kiếm cho em 1 cái clip chạy rack pinion vối ac servo , truyền trực tiếp hoặc tỉ số truyền 1:3 <> 1:5
với step rack pinion trực tiếp cũng bình thường thôi, với ac servo tính cùng công suất, có cụ nào thử chưa ợ


1 ví dụ về stepper motor có moment khá bằng phẳng



t/speed motor step 3 phase leadshine, lạoi đầu tiên, có thể coi là thẳng tới 600rpm

http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/863Sxxd.pdf

step 2 phase của leadshine, cũng có nhiều loại moment giảm ko đáng kể ở 800 hay 1000rpm
http://www.cncshop.cz/PDF/57HS09-22.pdf

----------


## CKD

Servo công suất & moment được tính theo định mức. 
VD: 100 W, 3000rpm
Torque (N.m) = 9.5488 x Power (kW) / Speed (RPM) = 0.32N/m

http://www.wentec.com/unipower/calcu...wer_torque.asp

----------

